# Question for those familiar with international tractors



## Dph1256 (Feb 19, 2019)

Anybody know if a 656 can hydraulicly do what a 706 can? I know the systems are different but can they lift the same?

I am going to try and farm my grandparents farm next year. All my grandfather's equipment is there still except the 706 (off at aunt's horse farm). The planter filled with fertilizer was about all the 706 could lift. Wondering if the 656 for sale nearby could lift the planter.


----------



## square1 (Feb 19, 2019)

656 is 80% of the tractor a 706 in weight and horse power. I think it'll struggle mightily if the planter was all the 706 wanted.


----------



## Dph1256 (Feb 19, 2019)

square1 said:


> 656 is 80% of the tractor a 706 in weight and horse power. I think it'll struggle mightily if the planter was all the 706 wanted.



It is just a 4 row planter, the 706 toyed with it other then lifting it


----------



## Marco (Feb 19, 2019)

Make up a 3000 psi gauge with a quick tip and test the 706 against the 656, might be the 706 was getting tired. You may look into a fatter cylinder for planter if it uses a standard 8" stroke.


----------



## Marco (Feb 19, 2019)

656 has lighter rear end with mechanical brakes and TA.


----------

